
How Your Employer's Brand Affects Your Professional Career Path - markhall
https://www.forbes.com/sites/markhall/2017/12/05/how-your-employers-brand-affects-your-professional-career-path/#6ce556ec5396
======
hunterjrj
The only takeaway here is: build your brand by having an active Linkedin
profile.

